# Where is Blondihacks moving?



## Cadillac STS (Aug 6, 2022)

Most recent video is of her packing up the shop.

Says she is moving 1500 miles away and to a foreign country but didn’t say where.

Back to Canada?

And is she keeping the show going on YouTube?


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 6, 2022)

I remember her saying last year she wanted to go back to Canada. Probably where she is headed if I had to guess.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 6, 2022)

hmmm  In the early days she mentioned the weather she faced in Mississauga.  She must have moved away when I wasn't looking.


----------



## DavidR8 (Aug 6, 2022)

IIRC Quinn is from Alberta. I think her dad is/was a vet.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 7, 2022)

I guess she knows about cold weather!


----------



## wachuko (Aug 14, 2022)

So, did she go back to Alberta?  I still can't tell where she moved to...


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 14, 2022)

wachuko said:


> I still can't tell where she moved to...


that is quite deliberate on her part.


----------



## erikmannie (Aug 14, 2022)

My understanding was that she had been working in the Los Angeles area.

Like everybody said, she moved back to Canada. She said that the moving truck & crew cost her $13,000. As soon as I heard that, I decided that I was never going to move again!

She is most definitely going to keep the channel going because that is part of her income. She makes most of her money from coding/programming, & most of that is for video games on AAA devices (e.g. PlayStation) and mobile phones.


----------



## great white (Aug 14, 2022)

Why does it matter where she moved to?

Seems like that falls under "personal business" to me and if she wanted people to know where she lived or is moving to, she'd say so.

I've never understood this obsession people have with knowing personal details of other people.....especially when it just doesn't matter, except to that particular individual in question.


----------



## wachuko (Aug 14, 2022)

erikmannie said:


> My understanding was that she had been working in the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Like everybody said, she moved back to Canada. She said that the moving truck & crew cost her $13,000. As soon as I heard that, I decided that I was never going to move again!
> 
> She is most definitely going to keep the channel going because that is part of her income. She makes most of her money from coding/programming, & most of that is for video games on AAA devices (e.g. PlayStation) and mobile phones.


That is so cool.  I was under the impression she was in Canada all this time…

Good for her… she gets to be close to family and has a new and larger shop… all good things.


----------



## erikmannie (Aug 14, 2022)

Her Mill Skills and Lathe Skills playlists are epic. I consider them mandatory viewing.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 14, 2022)

Wait, are you guys saying that the people on the internet are real?  Oh, god...  I'm not prepared for this.


----------



## paradox_pete (Aug 15, 2022)

pontiac428 said:


> Wait, are you guys saying that the people on the internet are real?  Oh, god...  I'm not prepared for this.


Nah...They're almost all bots.   Including (obviously) all the Hobby-Machinists.   /8^)


----------



## OCJohn (Aug 15, 2022)

great white said:


> Why does it matter where she moved to?


It doesn't. But people are curious by nature. She's an entertainment/content producer, she's put herself out in the world and many who watch her regularly enjoy her human side as well as the machining content. 

I feel the same about Quinn as I do about Adam Booth, This Old Tony and Clickspring. They are interesting people, so I'm interested in most anything they care to talk about.


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 15, 2022)

OCJohn said:


> enjoy her human side as well as the machining content.


Quinn has to weigh personal privacy/safety against letting people get to know her.  For women in North America, this has to factor large in her thinking.


----------



## OCJohn (Aug 15, 2022)

Absolutely! Hell, TOT doesn't even let on what _country_ he's in.

I'm not suggesting she owes her viewers an answer. Just that I understand the curiosity.


----------



## rabler (Aug 15, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Quinn has to weigh personal privacy/safety against letting people get to know her.  For women in North America, this has to factor large in her thinking.


Yeah, I'm surprised she actually gives her full name.


----------



## OCJohn (Aug 15, 2022)

Horse is out of the barn on that. Her first blog address is quinndunki.com


----------



## Dabbler (Aug 15, 2022)

She has given a bunch of high profile talks about video game programming at conferences.  Many of the videos are online, so using an alias is pointless.


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Aug 15, 2022)

I watch another female  u tube star and she opened up a video a few days ago and talked about people showing up at her residence and her family's place and so on.  She was very clear not to do it. 
I  guess you are living the celebrity life.   You could be a Kar dashian.
Joe


----------



## brino (Aug 15, 2022)

Liljoebrshooter said:


> You could be a Kar dashian.


Except actually useful!
(....and I cannot state that firmly enough)
Brian


----------



## Braeden P (Aug 15, 2022)

I heard there is more plastic in that family than the great pacific trash reef…


----------



## great white (Aug 15, 2022)

OCJohn said:


> It doesn't. But people are curious by nature.


Curiosity- cat - etc.

Just becuase someone is a public figure doesn’t mean they give up the right to privacy Or just to live like any other human being.

Thats all I’ve got to say about that.


----------



## Cadillac STS (Aug 15, 2022)

When I posted the question I never thought of privacy, etc..  She posted a video showing her packing up her shop piece by piece and saying she was moving to a different country but didn’t say where.

She has posted a subsequent thread saying she moved closer to family in Canada.

Could a moderator just remove this whole thread?  It is not a good idea talking about where someone lives.


----------



## brino (Aug 15, 2022)

Cadillac STS said:


> Could a moderator just remove this whole thread? It is not a good idea talking about where someone lives.



No real problems. We haven't doxed her.
It has been an interesting thread for me on her background; I have gained respect and a couple new videos to watch.
Interesting too on the zeitgeist. Although very sad for women in our society.

Above I read "Canada" (a pretty big area), Mississauga or was that Massasauga (we have both), and Alberta (over 3000km away and over 660,000 sq. km (255,000 sq mi)). So her secret is safe with us!

What a shame that someone can't be even semi-public without a security detail.
What kind of internet loony would show up unannounced, uninvited and unwelcome to someone's home?
I suppose I shouldn't even ask that......

Brian


----------



## vtcnc (Aug 20, 2022)

_This thread has been restored but locked. The thread was first deleted upon the OP request out of concern that Quinn's privacy could be revealed or that the thread was moving in the direction of doxing. The mods discussed this curious case extensively and have agreed that the best option is to restore and lock the thread._


----------

